# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  7 KOI for sale with Hi-Silk Lucky Draw

## hxsutanto

Hobi koi, seneng beli, dan seneng ikut KC.  Kolam kecil jadi ada beberapa mesti keluar.  Permisi Om Admin, para suhu, dan temen temen semua, tolong di support yah, siapa tau ada yang cocok. 

Koi-koi ini saya hold sampai Minggu 19/10 jam 21:00 utk komunitas KOIS dan kontribusi 5% ke kas jika terjual di forum s/d waktu di atas.   Peminat dapat hub. hxsutanto 087789146341 atau PIN BB 25E2FC23.  

Untuk 5 pembeli pertama Ikan mana saja ada lucky draw 1 pack Hi Silk 5KG.  

1.  Kohaku Matsue Female 45/48CM.  Serti JKC.  
2.  Ochiba Sejuro Female 44/46CM.  Serti Narita ex. KC Joe Koi. 
3.  Chiligoi Doitsu Akame Konishi 63CM. 
4.  Shusui Miyatora 36/38CM.  Serti Narita. 
5.  Showa Ogata 39CM.  Serti Ogata. 
6.  Kohaku Doitsu Shinoda Female 36/38CM.
7.  Tancho Kohaku Female 45/48CM.  Top Koi Surabaya. Juara II AIYKS 2014.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

> sundul gan 
> 
> *sakai sanke nya ngga ya?


toohhh benerr khann....sanke sakainya disuruh jual ama om rizal....or tukeran ama shiro om rizal aja...heheheh

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hinawat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyukoi

pm tanconya om

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fjr_bgt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## findardy

Tolong PM untuk matsue dan showa nya ya om. Thanks

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Pagi om

Tolong PM no2 ama no7

Mksh

----------


## Herry_t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herry_t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grafikakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyukoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdxel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

> _Memang Om HX ini jeli milih ikan, ...................................... ikan2nya bagus2 semua !!! 
> Airnya bagus ............. air, air dan air !!!_


 Aihh, masih banyak belajar dari Om Epoe dan para tetua di sini kok :Pray2:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

